# Opinions on the Para 18-9



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I love the 1911 model. I also love the low recoil, price of ammo, and capacity that can be had with 9mm. 
The Para 18-9 seems to be the best of both worlds.

Since this is the 1911 forum, and Para is covered here. What do you all think of this pistol?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have yet to see a Para I didn't like. I've not held or shot that model as if yet but every other Para Ord I've shot I've liked. I never see many if any used Para pistols in shops, auctions, and gun shows. That leads me to believe that people tend to hold on to them. Even gunbroker wont have many used.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had four Paras and they all ran well, I should have kept them. I prefer the older Paras like the one you have pictured. The only things I didn't like about the Paras is that the new Parakote finish didn't hold up well on my guns that had it, BUT that was 3 years ago, it may have been improved since. The mags can be pricey and the overall shape of the grip may not suit some. 

If you plan on carrying the gun, I would definitely recommend a genuine gun belt that is designed to be used with a holster, and either a slotted OWB or IWB with wide-set loops to better handle the weight. It may not be bad with the 18-9, but the 16-40 and 14-45 I had were some hefty guns with full mags in place.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks. I have asked this question on other boards and I get a lot of answers from people who have no experience with the Para brand.
Feed back help when you get answers from people like you guys that have actually used them.


----------

